
Deep Hyperlink. An innovation for next web revolution - bukio
https://medium.com/buk-io-the-c/deep-link-is-the-future-of-digital-content-e881cb3f062c
======
cocktailpeanuts
I don't want to be the hater guy but am I missing something or isn't this just
a glorified web highlighting service? (Including medium.com's own highlighting
feature, or genius.com)

I root for any new attempt to do things in different ways but I don't like it
when people try to spin things to make them look novel when they really
aren't.

I wouldn't have been harsh if OP didn't invent a new ridiculous terminology as
"Deep hyperlink" and call itself a "revolution".

~~~
bukio
Thank you for your feedback and sorry about using the word "revolution" :)

Probably, the article isn't good at explaining its feature. Highlighting
itself has been in service since the start of the web _but_ does the highlight
has its unique regular URL?

You may have seen famous quotes from the web but they don't have links and the
platform wants to solve the problem by providing a general URL scheme to make
URLs more specific without any special web plugins or apps.

------
newman8r
Your service seems pretty useful in the context of e-books (which seems like
your primary market based on your website) - I'm not sure why the medium
article starts off with wikipedia as an example, seems like a weaker use case
(just my opinion though, I may be wrong)

What happens when the content of the wikipedia article changes substantially -
where will it lead to, or will it show a warning that the target content has
changed?

seems interesting though

~~~
bukio
Thanks for good feedback. Wikipedia keeps versions on its content so that the
URL will be still valid, leading to old version of the article that was what
it was at the time of quote. The platform doesn't work on blogs where no
versioned data is kept.

~~~
newman8r
that seems like a reasonable solution. I'd like to be able to do this in slack
conversations - I haven't used slack in a while, but the auto-generated
descriptions were always a distraction, would be nice to select the text I
want for the link preview.

~~~
bukio
I agree. So, I made link preview from buk.io platform the quote itself. Here
is one example. Try to put it in slack, facebook or twitter to see how it
looks.
[https://buk.io/@ea1149/5/9704~9850](https://buk.io/@ea1149/5/9704~9850)

~~~
newman8r
I signed up and gave the wikipedia feature a try, it works, but is there a way
to link to any website of my choosing, or is it limited to wikipedia/books?

~~~
bukio
Thank you for your trying out the service. We may be able to wrap around the
other sites only if we know the details of the system e.g. how it keeps
versions and so on. Otherwise, chrome plugin like tool is necessary. The goal
of the platform is to use just web browser and web URL scheme so that plugin
approach is in the back burner yet. Please try out searching for public domain
books as well. We started the service with Wikipedia and Gutenberg project
ebooks so that users may cite from then. Thank you again.

------
armandogallegos
Old tech revamped? One could already do this by including the a tag id at the
end of the linked URL. i.e.
[http://example.com/page.htm#thirdparagraph](http://example.com/page.htm#thirdparagraph)
One could just insert <null id=thirdparagraph></null> where ever the third
paragraph starts.

~~~
bukio
That is only applicable to pre-made tags, not to a random range or position, I
believe.

~~~
ptgloden
Although, both of those are possible with the little-known (and little-
implemented) XML Linking Language (XLink), a W3C standard. XLink allows one to
define links on arbitrary tags, many-to-many links, links between external
resources, and links to specific positions and ranges using XPath.

[https://www.w3.org/TR/xlink11/](https://www.w3.org/TR/xlink11/)

~~~
bukio
Not sure if that could be a good option to specify some content within a web
document. First of all it is not a URL that you can normally use in web
browser's address bar and share from social media. Secondly, not sure if it
can specify arbitrary part of attribute value.

Thank you for sharing the information anyway and will take a look.

Best

------
cameldrv
aka:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transclusion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transclusion)

~~~
bukio
The idea is similar. Deep Hyperlink is a regular URL and one of its
application may be Transclusion at the end. The simplicity of using a regular
web address which is permanent is what I believe is the first try of such
kind. Transclusion is kind of proprietary implementation, I believe.

